# Been working on a Combat Uniform...



## lrs143 (Aug 1, 2011)

Not made for planting behind a desk.
Opinions welcomed...





Basically the ACU design, but




Front edge access to shoulder pocket, w/hidden zipper




3 button cargo top flap w/front edge hidden zipper access while kneeling. There's also an elastic M16 Mag loop inside each cargo pocket to carry an extra mag and not have it bounce around in the pocket.




Outward angled breast pockets so you can get to them while wearing other gear.




Molle on right forearm for securing map pocket, gps, etc...




Pockets on left forearm large enough for chemlights




Velcro ankle for wearing/securing over boots




D-rings on all beltloops for securing gear or whatever. Reinforced horizontal bottom edge on the hip pockets. Elastic waste like the MARPAT eliminating the drawstrings or draw-tabs.

Doing Multicam, 3-color Desert, Woodland, Khaki, and ACU Digital.

Been working on this for almost a year, and I'm pretty happy with the product now.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks good. I think I wouldn't like the outward angled pockets though. Wouldn't do much good with my armor.


----------



## dknob (Aug 1, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 1, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Looks good. I think I wouldn't like the outward angled pockets though. Wouldn't do much good with my armor.



Let me clarify this, it would be difficult to get anything out with armor on, and difficult to get anything out with armor off. Have you thought of making a combat/armor hybrid. Combat sleeves with an underarmor/dryfit body? I feel like that is the future.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 1, 2011)

I guess I could do regular pockets and outward facing. That's what was requested when I was designing this one.
I have considered doing a combat shirt, but that's in the next phase, or perhaps the one after that.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 1, 2011)

Good to see someone else who can stitch! It looks good, I still think DCUs are an awesome pattern.

I'd change the vislon zipper in your upper arm pocket for coil, coil feeds better on a non flat surface. Are you using locking pullers on those? If you move the thigh pockets up you can use them when wearing knee pads, issue, large fucking ridiculous x 1. I like to sew a cover over the cuff buttons so they don't snag on cam nets and such.

Have you had a look at airmesh? I've seen uniforms now that have airmesh on the clavicle line to provide extra padding for your LBE. I'd also use a pattern matched section of 1000 or 500d for your pocket reinforcement where you have the folder.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh I can't sew to save my life. I designed this based on what I did to my uniforms while in Iraq and some input from some guys that are still in. I have a company in WI doing the sewing for me. I'm sending 2 sets to A-stan later this week for evaluation by one SF and one SEAL. This has been a really long process to get it this far so we'll see what they have to say.
I appreciate the input and depending on the feedback I may make some changes. If they don't suggest any changes I'll probably roll it out like this and make a version 2 later. I will look into changing the zipper per your suggestion. That might be doable without too much trouble.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 1, 2011)

You can send me a pair.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 1, 2011)

^^^  what he said.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 1, 2011)

x SF med said:


> ^^^ what he said.



So you can wear them under your dirty old man coat?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 1, 2011)

I am not a fan of the Velcro or zippers, but the uniform does look cool. I would like to see a pull over (no collar) top that is tuck able, with basically the same type of sleeve. Buttons to close the shoulder pockets, and maybe a small amount of Velcro for IR reflective patches. Maybe some mesh type material on the arm pits and on the mid spine of the back. Not really a combat shirt, not really a full on BDU top, but kind of a best of both. I really like the reinforced front pant pockets, but the Velcro (those blouse straps) and the calf pockets would have to go for me.

I actually have a combat uniform design that was used in my old scout plt that was probably the best field uniform I have ever had. The damn thing cost me $200 to be sewn up at the Korean ladies shop (that was back in 2002) but well worth the money when out in the bush for 24 to 48 hours at time.

All that said, you will probably sell the shit out of that uniform. I can see all the hair-gel gurus with their Velcro patches lining up now.:-"

Nice work!;)


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 1, 2011)

The reason I went with the zippers is to eliminate the need to rip velcro while being sneaky. The zippers are really easy and fast to operate even when wearing gloves. I've considered emiminating the breast pockets all together, but haven't decided yet.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 1, 2011)

Have you thought of making it in OD Green 36 x 38? Also please clean your nails for the next photo session


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 1, 2011)

I like what you have so far.  I'll put up a more detailed critique in a day or so.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 1, 2011)

lrs143 said:


> The reason I went with the zippers is to eliminate the need to rip velcro while being sneaky. The zippers are really easy and fast to operate even when wearing gloves. I've considered emiminating the breast pockets all together, but haven't decided yet.



Who needs to rip velcro while being sneaky? Honestly, if you need to take off your patches while being sneaky, you have planned improperly to begin with. That being said, a little velcro on the sleeves wouldn't hurt, as guys like to put patches their to build rapport/be cool.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 1, 2011)

NO... the current shoulder pockets on the ACU have velcro flaps a well as the cargo pockets. That's the velcro I eliminated.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 1, 2011)

lrs143 said:


> NO... the current shoulder pockets on the ACU have velcro flaps a well as the cargo pockets. That's the velcro I eliminated.



Ah so the cargo pocket velcro was eliminated? Perfect.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 1, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> Have you thought of making it in OD Green 36 x 38? Also please clean your nails for the next photo session



Sayeth Sister Mary Polar Bear while smacking a ruler against her hand.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been looking for good ripstop OD. The supplier I've found won't have any until next month. I plan on doing OD, Black, and I've got a set of Khaki colored being sewn now.
Those are workin' man's nails.
I replaced the velcro on the cargo's with 3 buttons, and that dumb-ass draw (shock) cord with some elastic.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 1, 2011)

Try Seattle Fabrics they have a pretty good selection of all kinds of outdoor textiles. (yes, the name is a link)

Hey Mac, you sheepshagging kiwi stich-bitch hobbit homo...  you might like the link too.:-"


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 1, 2011)

I think I've checked them out.
I also want to do the Vietnam Tiger Stripe at some point.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 1, 2011)

lrs143 said:


> I think I've checked them out.
> I also want to do the Vietnam Tiger Stripe at some point.



A-TACS, it's badass!

So whats the deal on prices man? Are you in Texas? I am in San Antonio.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm talking to A-TACS, Propper has a contract with them so until that ends I can't do more than one demo set for myself. Can't sell any.
Until I get the feedback from the guys in A-stan all I can do is special orders and I can get that pricing tomorrow. Right now I have material for 3-color Desert, Woodland, Khaki, Digital, and Multicam is +$15. One-off special orders are going to be a bit more pricey than they will be once I start manufacturing them in bulk.
I'm in Clear Lake City which is Houston if you want to get technical.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 1, 2011)

Right on, I'll standbye.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 1, 2011)

If you make any pants for 1st or 2nd Ranger Batt you want to make sure you sew in the easy access ass flaps.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 1, 2011)

I actually already designed them some chaps...


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 2, 2011)

so how much for a set of pants?


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 2, 2011)

Talking to my sewing contractor about some pre-production pricing. I'll let you know.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 3, 2011)

I like the following:

-the pattern; looks like you could blend in with something other than a gravel pit, unlike our current uniform

-the "side open" pockets on the sleeves, pants, and chest.  The zipper is a nice touch.  I prefer buttons, but zippers are far better than velcro IMO.

-the d-ring securing buckles on the pants.  Great anchor points for dummy cords.

-The re-enforcement in the pocket where your knife will slide in and out.  I can't count the number of ACU trousers that I've worn holes in that area with my pocketknife.

-The wider pockets on the pants

-"Pen pockets" that are actually wide enough to put something in other than skinny black "Skillcraft- US Government" pens

I think that the MOLLE loops on the forearms are overkill, but then again I'm a "pog" (crossthread)

I really like what you've designed here, and I would be proud to wear it.  And I bet the R&D didn't cost $10 million either, like our next combat uniform will.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the input! The only real change I plan is the D-ring. They are currently metal and I'm swapping them out for the ITW Tri-Ring which is made from Acetal which is prolly just a fancy word for some kind of plastic.





My R&D was personal experience modding my own uniforms in Iraq in '05 and talking with Soldiers and LE now and asking what they needed. I started this just about a year ago so I'm ready to go as soon as I can get some pre-production pricing. I don't want to get to many made before I hear back from the guys in A-stan testing them out.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 3, 2011)

If you could make a pair of pants that doesn't tear at the crotch every time I take a knee or make a big step upwards, that would be "mission success" in my book.  Stupid ACUs...


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay, I'm trying to find some breathable stretchable mesh in the correct colors to add a diamond gusset in the crotch. I think mesh would be cool because a cool dry crotch is a happy crotch. Last minute change that I might be able to make happen.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 3, 2011)

lrs143 said:


> Okay, I'm trying to find some breathable stretchable mesh in the correct colors to add a diamond gusset in the crotch. I think mesh would be cool because a cool dry crotch is a happy crotch. Last minute change that I might be able to make happen.



Something that I have been looking at is the Micro Euromesh commonly used in sports wear such as shooting jerseys. You can have it sublimated to the right pattern color and use it in area where cooling is a plus (i.e. arm pits, crotch, down the middle of the back, ect). This would make for a great combination of having a sturdy material where needed but breathable where needed as well.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 3, 2011)

lrs143 said:


> Okay, I'm trying to find some breathable stretchable mesh in the correct colors to add a diamond gusset in the crotch. I think mesh would be cool because a cool dry crotch is a happy crotch. Last minute change that I might be able to make happen.



a modified vented 2 layer saddle gusset for the crotch would be more durable and comfortable...


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 3, 2011)

Can you explain the "vented 2 layer saddle gusset"? I've done a search and didn't find any examples.
I'll look into adding more breathable material in certain areas, but making major changes like that might have to come in round 2. The gusset is an easy mod.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 3, 2011)

lrs143 said:


> Can you explain the "vented 2 layer saddle gusset"? I've done a search and didn't find any examples.
> I'll look into adding more breathable material in certain areas, but making major changes like that might have to come in round 2. The gusset is an easy mod.


 
Saddle gussett... like the old 1st gen BDU's or 
bicycle shorts where the crotch gussett is a single saddle shaped piece of material with seams back and front for the attachments


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay, got it. I'll relay to my sewing contractor and have them make the mod to what hasn't been sewn up already. I'll do the crotch and armpits.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Aug 3, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Saddle gussett... like the old 1st gen BDU's or
> bicycle shorts where the crotch gussett is a single saddle shaped piece of material with seams back and front for the attachments


You sure know a lot about the crotch... Kinda creepy, even for a medic:-"


----------



## JBS (Aug 3, 2011)

Put me on your waiting list for when you eventually do some straight OD, and Coyote pseudo-civilian/outdoors garments.  I -like probably most folks- will gladly pay for genuine quality and uber-ruggedness.

My $0.2 = what I mean by quality & ruggedness:
1.   BIG pockets wherever possible.  Big hands can't always get through the opening. (that's what she said)
2.   Big, strong zipper devices that don't derail.
3.   Reinforce the stitching on any and all buttons so if they get caught on a vehicle or in tight spaces they don't readily pop off.  Nothing like a button that's on its last dangly thread.
4.   Wide reinforced belt loops that can accommodate non-conventional gun belts, and make the belt loops rugged, too- but not the super wide 5.11 loops that look flight-suit-ish.  Some tactical pants manufacturers  cover up large swathes of the belt behind fabric.  Leave the belt exposed so useless trinkets and a leatherman can be attached to it.
5.   Athletic taper on upper body garments is a plus so excessive material isn't flapping around the lower torso like a ghetto grandma sleep shirt.
6 .  Ventilation is a huge plus wherever it can be included.
7.  Water drain holes in the cargo pockets like the old BDU's from the 70's and early 80's used to have.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 3, 2011)

This is the button I'll be using once I get into production runs. It attaches with webbing fed through a small button hole and it's sewn on the ends. Very strong and won't "pop" off easily. Any stress is on the webbing. Wasn't able to get these while developing so it'll have to wait. I did go with a 3/4" wide beltloop and they're big enough for a riggers belt. Thought about making them with slightly larger openings. Might be a version 2 change.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 3, 2011)

The tape buttons are sexual. Good call on going to acetal, it out performs metal in nearly everything apart from direct pull and I sure as hell hope noone is dumb enough to tie on to their pants and try and rappel.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 3, 2011)

Cool stuff! Great looking work.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 4, 2011)

This is the Pre-Pro pricing based on sewing at least 5 pieces (5 shirts, 5 pants). Available now, special order, 3 week turnaround. My sewing contractor needs to set up for at least 5 because of the time involved in cutting and sewing these. These will have the gusset in the crotch and armpits upgrade. Let's get 5 commitments and then I'll take the orders.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 5, 2011)

5% of the net from the SOU will go to the Wounded Warrior Project.


----------



## fox1371 (Aug 5, 2011)

Any chance you're going to have a straight OD Green set?


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm trying to find the material right now. If I can locate some today I'll add it to the list.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just got a response from one of my suppliers. He's got 25 yards of 100% Cotton OD Ripstop. $144.18 on the pants, $100.50 for the shirt.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 9, 2011)

Okay, I don't have the mesh, stretch, wicking material in Khaki, but I do in Foliage so we just used more Khaki Ripstop for the gussets in these pics.
Crotch Gusset (keep your comments to a minimum for the first pic.)




Armpit Gusset


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 12, 2011)

Just need a few more shirt commitments to make the 5 minimum for a pre-pro order.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 12, 2011)

Mate if I wasn't getting out I'd order one in Multicam.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's the Khaki and Woodland


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 14, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Try Seattle Fabrics they have a pretty good selection of all kinds of outdoor textiles. (yes, the name is a link)
> 
> Hey Mac, you sheepshagging kiwi stich-bitch hobbit homo... you might like the link too.:-"



That's where I get my Spandura for my plate carriers, Seattle Fabrics is really good to deal with.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 14, 2011)

lrs143 said:


> Here's the Khaki and Woodland



Cool stuff! Great work. I love it!


----------



## ShockWave (Aug 14, 2011)

If you can make it have velcro for nametape, U.S. Army, and rank I'll buy 2 in multicam.
PM me.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 15, 2011)

PM sent!


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just need one more commitment to make the minimum 5. Looks like I might be able to get this first batch done and shipped pretty quick. If I don't get another commitment by the end of the week, I'll just include the OD set so I can get rolling.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 16, 2011)

Okay, I've got enough between this site and the other one that I've shown the SOU on to place a pre-pro order.
Those that are in on this batch already or anyone else that wants in shoot me a PM or email me at finch@specopshop.com and I'll get the ball rolling.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 22, 2011)

Received a few payments for the pre-pro orders this morning. Trying to wrap it up after lunch and get this batch going.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 22, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> That's where I get my Spandura for my plate carriers, Seattle Fabrics is really good to deal with.


 
Ooohh... give me an excuse to go up there - send me your next order, I'll go up and buy it, then ship to you... 

LL


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 22, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> Ooohh... give me an excuse to go up there - send me your next order, I'll go up and buy it, then ship to you...
> 
> LL



Oh thats very easily done LL.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 23, 2011)

I've got a 3-color Desert SOU Shirt in Large/Reg that I'll sell for $65 + shipping. It's not Ripstop, but it's the final version SOU Shirt. I had the sew shop using the twill material for cost reasons while we were working out the bugs.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 12, 2011)

lrs143 said:


> .... I'm sending 2 sets to A-stan later this week for evaluation by one SF and one SEAL. This has been a really long process to get it this far so we'll see what they have to say.


So how did the test go?


----------



## lrs143 (Sep 12, 2011)

Got an email last week stating that the ODA team has the Woodland set. Comment on the gussets being the same material instead of the 4-way stretch breathable wicking, but we just couldn't let that slow us down any more. Also said the pants were a bit heavy, but that's due to the d-rings on the beltloops being metel instead of the Acetel which will be what we use in the future. Both issues that we already knew about and were planned changes for production pieces. Overall it's sounding pretty positive. I've requested some pics. No feedback yet on the 3-color set that went to SEALS.


----------



## lrs143 (Nov 14, 2011)

Getting some feedback from the guys in A-stan.
Great utility shirt. Things I liked:
1. Zipper down front- no buttons to be pressed by body armor!
2. Zipper pocket on sleeves- reachable and useful.
3. collar- velcro, not to much material I could breath easy
4. Direction of pockets on front- I prefer pockets aligned this direction
Things for improvement:
1. Material- Type of material was perfect- I recommend Multi or digital cam be available
2. Map holder on right sleeve- I didn't have the attachment, most guys in Naval Special Warfare use the Quarterback flip book
3. Sleeves should be easily rolled to just under the elbow- Not a big problem, but too much material makes it uncomfortable (right arm/due to the map holder)
4. Consider some type of fastener to help keep the shirt tucked into the pants- when LBEs or holsters are worn the shirt tends to come untucked and uncomfortable. (all shirts do this/ just a thought)
I thought your product was top notch! Outstanding quality in the stitching- as if it was custom made by my own rigger. Thanks for the opportunity to try this out. I will recommend your products in our equipment review boards.
The guy testing out the other set sent me these pics of mods he had done there.









I sent a clean uniform with no velcro for patches and he added some. He also had the knees sewn up for the Crye kneepads. I'm going to contact Crye and see if I can put that option on my pants.


----------



## Brill (Nov 14, 2011)

Very nice!  I'm interested.


----------



## lrs143 (Nov 14, 2011)

What are the thoughts on offering the shirts with an option of having shirt tails? Not full on dress shirt type tails, but maybe another 1-1.5" front and back. An option for guys that wear the shirts tucked.


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 15, 2011)

I like the idea of zippers as oppose to Velcro and I like the outward facing pockets.


----------



## Brill (Nov 20, 2011)

Got my hands on a set of these and my teammates loved them! We plan on taking several sets with us in the coming months. The uniforms are well made and very functional.


----------



## lrs143 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you Lindy and Company for the feedback on the SOU.

Two changes per their feedback will include zippers on the lower legs to allow the pants to be taken off over boots to allow a guy to take off the pants to change, cool off, etc... but keep his boots on to remain combat effective. Also we're going to make the back pockets on the pants larger, similar to the 5.11 pants (could use it like an extra dump
pouch).


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Nov 22, 2011)

I got my set last week from Irs143! ;)

Excellent work, quality and service! I highly recommend! Buy from in confidence! A10+


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 6, 2011)

I've received the Woodland setr back from A-stan. They have as you can see in the pics black velcro sewn on and Crye kneepad attachment points that the tester had sewn on while he had them. The kneepad points need to be moved over about an inch which can be done easily. If anyone wants this set I'll let the pants go for $85 and the shirt for $75. If you want me to move the kneepad points I'd get that done locally and woud need reimbursment on that. If I send them to my sewing contractor it'll take a while.








PM me if you're interested.


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 6, 2011)

Would love to get a pair if they were digital.


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 6, 2011)

I've got plenty of digital material. Let me know when.


----------



## Brill (Dec 7, 2011)

Still have the woodlands? BTW, did those MC ones arrive?


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have the one set that was tested and one more set here, both in Woodland. I did get the MC's Monday. Thanks for shooting them back. BTW... you look a lot older in your avatar than you sounded on the phone.


----------



## reed11b (Dec 7, 2011)

That velcro over the boot closure on the pants is something I have said should be standard ever since I first saw it on the old gortex pants back in '94. I may try and have it done to a couple pair of my issue pants and see if I can get away with it. I'll probably hit you up for a complete set prior to my next deployment.
Reed


----------



## Brill (Dec 7, 2011)

lrs143 said:


> I have the one set that was tested and one more set here, both in Woodland. I did get the MC's Monday. Thanks for shooting them back. BTW... you look a lot older in your avatar than you sounded on the phone.



I'll take set of the woodland but am away from home until next week. Sorry about the shipping on the MC set: bad Commo with my wife.

My avatar is a mug shot after a crazy night with Cback & jello shooters. You really can't taste the alcohol in those things.


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 7, 2011)

No problem. You want this set with the Crye knees and black velcro? I'll hang on to them for you if you do.

At least Kodak preserved it for you.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 7, 2011)

lrs143 said:


> No problem. You want this set with the Crye knees and black velcro? I'll hang on to them for you if you do.
> 
> At least Kodak preserved it for you.


Nice to know some guys still deploy with knee pads.....


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mods for lindy. Centered the kneepad attachment points and moved the calf pockets up high in front.


----------



## reed11b (Dec 20, 2011)

Quick question, are the cargo pockets on the pants in the same location as on ACU's? I use mine as a make shift dump pouch, but the bottoms of the pockets are directly even with the backs of my knees and tend to rub me raw on any kind of movement. even an inch or two higher would pay big dividends, at least for me.
Reed


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think they may be a little higher. When I wear mine the bottom of the pocket is above the back of my knee. I can have them sewn a little higher if needed. It wouldn't be any special charge.


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have an extra Multicam Shirt in Large Regular that was accidently shipped to Afghanistan. On it's way back here if anyone wants one that doesn't have to be made when you order it.


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 30, 2011)

Price drop in 2012!
Looking at lowering my sales prices on the SOU Pants in Multicam to $104.99, and the Shirts to $97.99. Other camo patterns and solids will decrease as well. If everything works out this will take effect within the first weeks of January.


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 3, 2012)

We're about to sew up some SOU's using PenCott Camo in 50/50 NyCo.
GreenZone





Badlands




Sandstorm


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 3, 2012)

Above post is off. Multicam will be $124.99 for the pants and $109.99 for the shirt. Sorry!


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 17, 2012)

We added some options to the SOU's when ordering.
You can now select on the shirt to add Tails for tucking into pants, and "Outward", "Inward", or "Upright" Breast Pockets.
On the pants you can add the optional lower leg zipper on the outseam so you can remove the pants while keepin' your boots on because you never know when you need to have your boots on! There is also 2 additional pockets above the cargo pockets in front.
Colors now include:
Multicam, all 3 PenCott patterns, Coyote Tan, OD Green, Ranger Green, Black, ACU Digital, and Realtree APG.
Truly a customizable uniform with all of these options!


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 25, 2012)

More SOU info:
Ranger Green SOU's and PenCott Camo SOU's will be here next week!
I also added a great feature to the SOU Pants. Now there are 2 beltloops on the sides with enough space between to hang and securely support a Drop Leg Holster on your belt. This way if you have to ditch any gear, but manage to keep your pants on your good to go. Zipper fly with velcro tab closure at the top instead of buttons, upper leg pocket in front and above the cargo pockets. Optional Tails on the shirt for tucking into pants, pocket on right forearm instead of MOLLE, I'll be posting pics as soon as I get my hands on them next week. Stay tuned!


----------



## lrs143 (Feb 8, 2012)

Just got the first set of PenCott Badlands SOU's in and took some prelim photo's.








Didn't realize we didn't have any 4" Coyote Velcro in the sew shop. Swapping out the shoulder pocket Velcro now.


----------



## lrs143 (Feb 11, 2012)

The final modifications and changes to the SOU are done. The fact that you have options to choose from when ordering along with adding the PenCott colourways to the SOU, makes this combat uniform customizable to meet needs in different fields. Now available in 8 camo patterns (PenCott GreenZone, Badlands, and SandStorm, Multicam, ACU Digital, Woodland, 3-color Desert, and RealTree APG!), and 4 colors (Coyote Tan, OD Green, Ranger Green, and Black), not to mention you can send your own material to SpecOpShop if you want and they'll make your custom SOU's. 
-SOU Shirt
Combination Zipper/Velcro front closure and a mandarin collar makes for more comfort when wearing vests or plate carriers. Breast pocket options include Outward, Upright, or Inward facing. Shoulder Pockets have hidden front edge zipper making access to the pocket silent, quick, and ergonomic. Standard 4" wide Velcro on shoulder pockets allows for affixing insignia and there is an option to remove this when ordering. Name and Branch Velcro above breast pockets is optional as well. There are pockets on both forearms, left has a center seam and it's big enough for chemlights, right forearm has no seam. Cuff has buttons instead of noisy Velcro, and the optional Tails for those that tuck in really help, but they're not so pronounced that the shirt can't be worn untucked. Gussetted armpits allow for mobility.
-Pants
The big change on the SOU Pants is zipper fly with Velcro tabbed top instead of buttons, and additional pockets in front and above the cargo pockets. 1" wide Beltloops with ITW-Nexus Tri-Rings on front two. The genious idea and addition of another beltloop on the sides allows for secure support of a drop-leg holster keeping it from twisting away from your side, and this idea came straight from the field. Gussetted crotch gives you that little extra in extreme movements. Hip pockets end at the outseam with a flat webbing reinforced clip on knife or multitool holder. The cargo pockets have 3 buttons along with hidden zipper front edge access while riding in a vehicle or kneeling. Each Cargo also has an elastic magazine holder which securely keeps a full 30-round magazine right where you put it and it doesn't bounce around or fall to the bottom of the pocket. Lower leg calf pockets have button closure instead of noisy Velcro, and the ankle cuffs have Velcro to tighten over boots to keep the bugs out. There is an optional lower-leg zipper on the outseam which allows for taking pants off without removing your boots because it's always better to have your boots on! This was a request from SF currently wearing the SOU.
Here's a few pics:








Hidden Zipper Shoulder Pocket




Forearm Pocket




3-button Flap/Hidden Front Zipper Cargo w/Magazine holder




Velcro Ankle Cuff


----------



## lrs143 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Suddenly today we find ourselves designing snow camo outerwear for SWAT Snipers. PenCott Snowdrift is what we'll use for the final product, but we're going to prototype and test it with White Ripstop Cotton. It'll be worn over Gore-Tex and have access to the pockets. Very simple design on a napkin right now. Also working on an Overboot that will cover... wait for it... Boots! Because I was told by a SWAT Sniper that black boots kinda stand out in snow.*

*Here's the PenCott Snowdrift pattern sample form the hydedefinition site.



*


----------



## lrs143 (Mar 12, 2012)

A couple of reviews on the SOU:
http://www.thegearlocker.net/2012/03/specopshops-special-ops-uniform-sou-in-pencott-badlands/
http://blog.predatorbdu.com/2012/02/special-ops-uniform-in-pencott.html


----------



## lrs143 (Apr 10, 2012)

For anyone that hasn't seen PenCott GreenZone in use, here's a shot supplied by one of my customers in the Mediterranean bush. Customer sent pics. A little face paint and he wouldn't even be there. Photo was taken at 3m with an iPhone.


----------



## Brill (Apr 22, 2012)

lrs143 said:


> Mods for lindy. Centered the kneepad attachment points and moved the calf pockets up high in front.


 


 With the kneepads in.  Will this be a permanent modification?


----------



## lrs143 (Apr 22, 2012)

I can't do the kneepad attachment point because Crye owns the
 design. I've asked several times if I can do it but they prefer to just not answer the question.


----------



## lowdragjake (Jun 5, 2012)

I like the pants and the hidden zipper pockets, do you have a website that you do your dealing on you just on here? I currently am wear a urban digital uniform but do not like the non-rip stop material and don't like any of them offered by other brands out on the market. Is this something you can individual do or need multiple orders placed to make a run of that print? A website with prices would be great....Also a combat style shirt/longsleve would be nice like someone mentioned above.


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 5, 2012)

Check your inbox, but to answer quickly here, yes, yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## Brill (Jun 5, 2012)

Used the above woodlands for two weeks in the field and loved them.   Very functional and held everything perfectly.  The buttoned side pockets are great and the zippered access to sleeve and pants pockets are PERFECT.

These are great uniforms.


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 5, 2012)

lindy said:


> Used the above woodlands for two weeks in the field and loved them. Very functional and held everything perfectly. The buttoned side pockets are great and the zippered access to sleeve and pants pockets are PERFECT.
> 
> These are great uniforms.


 
I'm crackin' open a beer on that one! Thanks Lindy, glad you like them!


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 30, 2012)

I modified my Multicam SOU's this morning for tomorrows outing. I took off the 7 1" beltloops and replaced them with 3 3" wide beltloops and 2 2" wide loops. The 3" loops are just in front of the hip pockets and one is centered in the back. the 2" loops are immediately behind the hip pockets. Believe it or not... the comfort around the waist went way up with my riggers belt. It just did; not sure why, but it did.

Oh, and I got a text the other day regarding the woodland SOU's above stating that the wearer just got his PCU Level 9's and thinks they suck when compared to SOU's.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Aug 31, 2012)

I vote for online orders, these are pretty sweet. I know a few contacts who would definately like them. Do you need them fielded?


----------



## Grimfury160 (Aug 31, 2012)

Grimfury160 said:


> I vote for online orders, these are pretty sweet. I know a few contacts who would definately like them. Do you need them fielded?


Just went on to your site, forwarding link...............Thanks.


----------



## lrs143 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks Grim, I have two shops sewing now; one for CONUS orders and one for international orders to cut turnaround time. Offering the options that we do keeps us from stocking the shelves, but we have them mostly done... up to the point of customization. We're out about 8-10 days on orders now.


----------



## lrs143 (Sep 6, 2012)

We now offer the SOU's in Ripstop Flame Resistant Multicam, Woodland Camo, and 3-color Desert. Showed the fabric sample to some SF I was with on on a range on Friday and they said it was much lighter then the FR they had now. Expensive, but very lightweight.


----------



## Konan (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice work on the shirt and pants.
Love the velcro strip at the bottom of the pants, something that should have been implemented long ago on a variety of tac-wear.
It's nice to see someone who still takes pride in their work and has the imagination and inclination to get off their butt and do the job.

I'm wondering if you've considered having a go at some head wear?

For years when I was out in the bush I wore a Kenyan made camo, peaked sun cap, with sides and a neck that folded down a few inches to provide sun protection for the ears and back of the neck.
I used it for so long it eventually just fell to pieces.

The modern day baseball cap or Marine style cap doesn't offer the ears and back of the neck any sun protection at all.
And I refuse to wear a wide brimmed hat in the bush or forest because I lose upper side vision.

The closest I've found to the old Kenyan cap is this: http://www.surplusandoutdoors.com/s...ear/new-old-style-genuine-british-683517.html

Note that they are out of stock of the cap anyway.

The Kenyan cap folded down far enough back from the peak that it left your side vision unobscured.
If you were laying down or sitting in the sun for hours your ears and neck remained sunburn free.
(The Foreign Legion Kepi sun flap is too long and blows around in a breeze. So that's not a good style to copy. Same for the longer flap civilian sun caps.)

The Kenyan cap was not a one size fits all item, it was a 54/55 head width, and the fold down part was two thickness thick, which is why it stayed up when folded around the sides and back. I guess velcro or pop studs would help keep the flap secure as well.

These are winter  caps but the design is similar. http://www.priceinspector.co.uk/d/61370438/Mens-Accessories/Graphite-Shell-Flap-Cap-compare-prices

http://www.priceinspector.co.uk/c/15333117/Mens-Accessories/Peaked-Trapper-Hat-compare-prices

It irks me that the modern day military cap doesn't offer any ear or neck protection.

Maybe something for you to consider in the future.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## lrs143 (Sep 7, 2012)

Interesting comments Konan... I was actually in Galveston on Labor Day with my kids and saw a guy wearing a hat with ear and neck shade. I meant to ask him where he got it, but never did. Just found it. Is this what you're thinking? I see the benefits of making/offering/having a hat like this, and it's size adjustable which is even better.


----------



## Konan (Sep 7, 2012)

The one in your pic would get the job done, but the flap doesn't fold up around the cap for times when you don't need the flap.
Having the flap fold up looks a lot neater when you're back at base and  walking around out of the sun.
I think the link I put up showing  the dark blue hunter's cap, with the sides able to be folded up, would be ideal in a summer weight offering.

But having said that, the one in your pic does have the advantage of being adjustable, which my old Kenyan cap did not.
I'd certainly wear the one in the pic as opposed to a cap with no side or back of neck protection if I was working in the sun all day. The flap doesn't look as long as you see on a lot of the beach/surf sun caps, which is good.
I expect a couple of velcro tabs would hold the flap up, if the wearer wished.

I much prefer a soft, shapeless crown, as opposed to the stiffened, high crown of most baseball caps.
A soft crown eventually settles into your head shape, and thus is more comfortable. Breaks up the head profile more than a stiff crowned cap also.
Plus it makes washing easier.
I don't know what the brim of my cap was made of, but it got a good soaking numerous times and never lost its shape.

The one in your pic would be ideal in hot desert/jungle environments.
Made in disruptive  patterns to match whatever colour shirts and pants, it could be a useful piece of kit.

I'll leave it with you.
Happy to field test a sample one if you get around to designing any.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 9, 2014)

Latest version SOU Pants feature the Lindy pocket on the upper thigh. We are making a batch now in Dallas to fill some backorders and provide us with some inventory.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Aug 14, 2014)

Discounts????


lrs143 said:


> Latest version SOU Pants feature the Lindy pocket on the upper thigh. We are making a batch now in Dallas to fill some backorders and provide us with some inventory.
> View attachment 11345


----------



## policemedic (Aug 14, 2014)

Shame they're not available in black.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 14, 2014)

10% for Mil and LE, and they are available in black, just not listed until we get our stock in.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 15, 2014)

SOU (Special Ops Uniform) Pants
Comfortable elastic waistband eliminates the need for adjusting tabs or tying off drawstrings, reinforced flat bottom edge of hip pockets for clip on knives or multi-tools, wide beltloops make the waist very comfortable, beltloops positioned on sides to securely support drop leg holster, slight rise above the rear beltloop, larger rear pockets for dumping empty mags, 3-button cargo pockets w/hidden front zippers for access while kneeling or while riding in a vehicle, elastic magazine holder inside cargo pockets, Lower calf pocket, pocket above the cargo's in front, velcro ankle cuff for securing over boots, gussetted crotch.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 15, 2014)

Seattle Fabrics is where I get my Spandura from.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 15, 2014)

What do you use that for?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 15, 2014)

Bahaha, to my shame I just realized I necro posted a reply to the Troll from 2011....  I blame Boon and his crap widgets not linking to the last page automatically.

It's really good for pack straps that are going to be worn over vests etc as it wont pill like airmesh does, you can stretch it over certain areas to put pre curve on something.  I did make some chaps that had articulated knees as well for pig hunters but they are still going through T&E and to be honest are probably a bit out there for that market.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 15, 2014)

Well that's good info. I'll tuck that away in the _If I ever make assless chaps_ file.


----------

